# Scan for F2 Keystroke?



## Lingodawg (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello,

A friend of mine who lives far away has a problem with his laptop, its an HP Pavillion DV6 (something). However, I listened to the beep codes and looked them up which is the following:

3-3-3-3	Scan for F2 key stroke.

Anyone know exactly what this mean? F2 is the key to enter setup. What should he do?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you mean it beeps 3 times in sequence? Are the beeps long or short? 
3 short beep sequence refers to RAM.


----------



## Lingodawg (Sep 9, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Do you mean it beeps 3 times in sequence? Are the beeps long or short?
> 3 short beep sequence refers to RAM.


Long

It beeps 3 long, then paus, 3 long, then paus, 3 long, then paus, 3 long, then paus:

basically 3-3-3-3

He mentioned something about "the mouse" not working and then he shut down computer and next time he got these beeps.


----------

